# The Forsythia does not lie



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Three snows after the Forsythia Bloom... Were on Number two right now...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Linda always calls it Forsynthia. I gave up trying to correct her a long time ago.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Dovans, where'd you hear that?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've never heard that saying before but either way I'm sick of this weather.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Dovans said:


> Three snows after the Forsythia Bloom... Were on Number two right now...


Well it snowed on and off all day today. Does that count as one snow event, or multiple snow events?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

They aren't blooming up North yet...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

And it seems it's going to be a while before we do!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im predicting fishable ice bye may 1st


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> Dovans, where'd you hear that?


Weather folklore that's been around a long time.
Along with a few others...

http://www.thisweeknews.com/article/20150316/NEWS/303169663


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im predicting fishable ice bye may 1st


Lmao. U crazy


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> Dovans, where'd you hear that?


Old boss of mine.. may he be resting in peace.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Well it snowed on and off all day today. Does that count as one snow event, or multiple snow events?


No sir. Just like Walleye limit on the River runs. Has to be separate days...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Weather folklore that's been around a long time.
> Along with a few others...
> 
> http://www.thisweeknews.com/article/20150316/NEWS/303169663


"Note on your calendar the first day you hear thunder or see lightning in spring ... count exactly six months ahead and you can predict the first frost or snow.”

04/03 So 10/03 will be the first frost? Someone write that down so it can be fact checked


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for volunteering for that duty Dovans! 

We'll be waiting for your report.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Dovans, where'd you hear that?


A lot of that old chits true. Ask your granny. (If the gator don't got her) Chomping, chomp, chomp.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> A lot of that old chits true. Ask your granny. (If the gator don't got her) Chomping, chomp, chomp.


Yep...
...https://www.farmersalmanac.com/winter-weather-lore-and-wasps-nests-22569...
...and I'm a believer in this one as well.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you Donavan's for posting three snows after the yellow bush blooms. I had not heard anyone say that in a long time. It was Moms saying for us growing up and it is fun to repeat to the younger people that live with the smart phones in their faces for information. Before weather predictions were a science people observed the changes and the old saws of truths came about. So many will stick with science and knod when the weather man predicted 20% chance of rain stay home and not go out fishing. I thank them for leaving the ramp open for me to go. These sayings are based on observations of many years. The old sayings and their rhymes kept frontier people safe and gave them basis for planting and many life essentials. That's why they were repeated for the people of the early 1900's and passed down to us old guys and we remember. We got a television which made us smarter than any old saying. But it is all fun in the end to remember what funny things grandparents said that turns out to have truth inside. 
FYI groundhog day is 6 weeks before the calendar date of spring. This year I feel the groundhog got it wrong it was not six more weeks of winter!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

When I was a kid and we were at my Grandma's house, if we'd go outside and there was a Robin in a tree just singing it's butt off, she'd say, "That Robin is singin' for rain!" Didn't matter if there wasn't a cloud in the sky. In 2-3 hours it would cloud up and rain! 

There's a sheriff somewhere in PA who has put up a wanted poster for Punxatawny Phil alleging "deception and misrepresentation"!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It's snowed almost every day on and off for a week now. It's snowing again now. And the wind has been blowing almost every day. The sheet water from all the rain has been skimmed over in the mornings several days. I'm over it. I want to wear a tshirt and feel some warm air.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh how I wish to run around outside in my undies...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Rarely one to cry about the Weather after March 1st, but this crap is starting to annoy me.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There's already enough snow to make the yards look white, and it's still falling.

Fortunately, I brought the Weber in under the roof before I smoked salmon.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I just got up to put a log in the wood burner. I looked out the window and everything is covered with a blanket of fresh snow again. This is really getting ridiculous.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If it helps or encourages... I took a shot at my first ground hog of the season in my back yard Friday.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"The crappie bite(spawning) when the dogwoods bloom!"


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Water is warm enough to catch fish when the cottenwood flies.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Was in the low 20's last night. Awoke to 2" of new snow. Looked at the forecast for the next 5 days. Nothing above 50*! This is getting ridiculous.

Also, drove through a neighborhood where I know several forsythia are. They are nowhere even close to blooming.The buds on the maples are all swelled up, but they've been that way for close to a month!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

It's no surprise. In the last 30 yrs. there have been at least a dozen big snows in the ist half of April. --Tim


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

That's what I call a daffodil flattener. I posted this pic in Home & Garden. This is along my front walk.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Up north here, still waiting on daffodils and forsythia. Just picked the first hyacinth for the wife....

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

BTW, if you take cuttings of your forsythia at the end of Jan. & keep them in a bucket of water inside, they'll bloom for Valentine's.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My mother used to do that, it was her first bit of color in the Spring. IIRC if left long enough they would root, and that was a way to give someone their own starts.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> Oh how I wish to run around outside in my undies...


Please warn us before you do that...........


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

How many snows have we had in central OH after that stuff has bloomed anyway!!!
I lost count.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> How many snows have we had in central OH after that stuff has bloomed anyway!!!
> I lost count.


Lost count myself lazy.
Heard on the way home that there's chances for some more tonight.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

We'll be pushing 80 around on Friday according to the local weather . Won't last long but hey, it's a start!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've owned a landscaping business for 32 years, this year is only the second year we have not mowed lawns in March.....watch for a drought this year too

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Oh how I wish to run around outside in my undies...


I refuse to like this


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I refuse to like this


Agree...and I bet his neighbor's are wishin for a cold summer.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow... Dang..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'd like to put out a bounty on all ground hogs, especially those named Chuck. Piss on every Forsythia bush I see, and then go back into hibernation until July. Think it'd be safe to come outta my hole then?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I refuse to like this


We need a dislike button......


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am sure everyone knows this but just in case.. Only trim Forsythia after the bloom. It needs the entire growing season to set the following years bloom.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

If you're thinking about planting some, keep in mind that it will grow huge and spread if you don't keep it trimmed back. Its behavior resembles honeysuckle.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> If you're thinking about planting some, keep in mind that it will grow huge and spread if you don't keep it trimmed back. Its behavior resembles honeysuckle.


How true FOSR, easy to start some and it grows like a weed.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> How true FOSR, easy to start some and it grows like a weed.


One BIG difference: It does not bear fruit that birds eat, spreading seed to remote locations. But it can spread by root and by branch tips hanging down to the ground, and taking root.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

They are a weed. They harbor Mosquitos as well. (So Ive been told). But for a dense thicket... cant be beat. They Grow even better it seems when you put Roundup on them. I've given up on pruning them. Not worth the effort they grow so dang fast..


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

True of most all spring flowering shrubs 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> True of most all spring flowering shrubs
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


That post was meant as a reply to ress's post

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dovans said:


> They are a weed. They harbor Mosquitos as well. (So Ive been told). But for a dense thicket... cant be beat. They Grow even better it seems when you put Roundup on them. I've given up on pruning them. Not worth the effort they grow so dang fast..


There's a house not far away that fits this description. I drive by it to see what the Forsythia is doing because you can't miss it! Just a huge, dense thicket out by the sidewalk. Seems they've given up trying to tame it as well.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My old house had forsythia out of control. I removed a lot of it (along with honeysuckle) but the back edge of the yard still had it and was useless for anything else.

It can make a nice privacy hedge since it grows so thick. It blooms pretty in Spring and for the rest of the year it's pretty much trouble-free. You just have to decide how big you'll let it get, and not allow it to get as big and wide as it wants.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's 2018 and we're relying on rodents and flowers for weather forecast.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Other than actually finding shrooms, this is all we have to go on. And it seems to work. It got up to 75 today (first really warm day so far this year), so I went out to check my ramp spot. Nothing doing there, and also no dandelions or forsythia blooming yet. The soil is still too cold. 

I got a call from a buddy today, and will be heading for the golf course tomorrow. Saturday I'm going out for another look in the woods. Probably still too early as cold as it's been, but I want to get out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Other than actually finding shrooms, this is all we have to go on. And it seems to work. It got up to 75 today (first really warm day so far this year), so I went out to check my ramp spot. Nothing doing there, and also no dandelions or forsythia blooming yet. The soil is still too cold.
> 
> I got a call from a buddy today, and will be heading for the golf course tomorrow. Saturday I'm going out for another look in the woods. Probably still too early as cold as it's been, but I want to get out.


not yet i checked my honey hole (early spot ) too


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Another flowering bush that blooms in August and can grow out of control is the Tree Rose of Sharon.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Cotton Wood flying through the air is supposed to be a signal.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

When the cottonwood flys the catfish bite is on!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I seem to remember when we were younguns, that when the Lilacs bloomed the crappie moved shallow at LaDue.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

if it rains on easter sunday it will rain for 7 sundays after so we will see


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crittergitter said:


> It's 2018 and we're relying on rodents and flowers for weather forecast.


Well, rodents and flowers have been around longer than weather forecasters! And people observe things. And weather forecasters aren't worth a damn beyond 3 days anyway! Nature has a kind of intelligence that tells it when things are supposed to happen, or not! You can label it as simple reaction to stimuli, but isn't that intelligent?


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Isn't there one where the first frost or snowfall will be 90 days after you hear the first summer cicada? Something like that.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> What can the forsythia bloom reliably tell us about the spring bite? Someone in this thread said something about waiting for the dogwood to bloom. That'd miss several weeks of good fishing in my experience. Is the forsythia bloom the first signal of an early spring bite or does it bloom too early before the fish stir from their winter hibernacula?


blooms on forsythia means the craps are spawning, shallow swimming, angry, little pigs in grease


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think the crappie are spawning yet though. I'll stick with my Lilac theory.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> I don't think the crappie are spawning yet though. I'll stick with my Lilac theory.


Yeah. For whatever reason, the forsythia bloomed early this year. Still no sign of lilacs, apples or dogwoods.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

The OP speaks the truth.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

.


----------

